
How Prosecutors Wiretap Wall Street - bhousel
http://www.wallstreetandtech.com/blog/archives/2009/10/how_prosecutors.html;jsessionid=LQWUFVHYNIZGNQE1GHPSKH4ATMY32JVN
======
btilly
If you build it, it will get used. The system was justified in the name of
"terrorism", and is getting used for white collar crime.

I wouldn't want to bet against it being used for other things as well. Such as
to give prominent, connected politicians inside information on their
opponents' campaigns.

~~~
stakent
Few years back there was wiretapping of government officials in Greece. It
turned out that was used wiretapping interface of the phone switch. Presumably
illegally, nobody was caught.

As you wrote - you build it, it will get used.

------
bhousel
Found this article because it was mentioned by Bruce Schneier today:

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/the_fbi_and_wi...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/the_fbi_and_wir.html)

~~~
stakent
And comments are worth reading.

